# Pokemon Go



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Alright, so whose downloaded this?

Must say i'm quite enjoying it, if only for the fact it is encouraging me to move more. Currently level 10 and managed to pick up a Blastoise on my morning jog.

Although it is frustrating that the gyms are (and likely always will be) dominated by people with much more time on their hands and a lot stronger pokemon. 

Reckon once the hype dies down, it'll return to the way Ingress is at the moment where a few people dominate each area, and not many play it.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Had it for about two weeks now, pretty good although due to being released officially yesterday, servers have been terrible and unplayable for my location. 

They need to sort that out asap, otherwise fairly cool game 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm playing it downloaded yesterday got 5 Pokemon I think. I have 3 poke stops down my road so going to take a trip down there. There is also a nearby park but think it may look like a pedo walking round scanning things on my park lol


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Lots of people at work playing it

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Highly addictive. Makes going to & from work a lot more interesting.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't play but thought this was a nice idea  
hosting image


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

That is a brilliant idea!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm playing, it's a good laugh!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Am I the only person in the world who DOESN'T know what a Pokemon is?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

On it now, misses wants to go out looking for them :lol:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't know what one is but I downloaded it anyway, to find out. Didn't see any pokemon on walking the dog though dammit


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Just caught on about this and my first thought was "oh great, as if we haven't got enough people walking around looking at there phones and not looking where there going!! Sigh..... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

How long before someone gets hit by a bus while staring through their phone at a pokemon? :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> How long before someone gets hit by a bus while staring through their phone at a pokemon? :lol:


Probably not long :lol:

On the plus side it's getting a lot of people out of the house and slightly socialising


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Clancy said:


> Probably not long :lol:
> 
> On the plus side it's getting a lot of people out of the house and slightly socialising


Already some kids have had to be rescued from a cave complex :

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wiltshire-36805615

"Pokemon Go teens stuck in caves 100ft underground" :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Heard someone got stabbed and carried on looking for a pokemon as well :lol:

Haven't even worker out what you do with them yet


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I was walking through town today and found an area with loads of pokemon stuff in it. Then I looked to see how many other people were using there phones like me, and loads were!!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> I was walking through town today and found an area with loads of pokemon stuff in it. Then I looked to see how many other people were using there phones like me, and loads were!!


Drove past somewhere today that's a gym and the car park was full of cars pulled up with people sat in their phones


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm from the original Pokemon Card craze when I was in early secondary school.

I think this is amazing, to be fair I think it's done so well because this AR suits what the game is about, hunting for Pokemon in the wild!

I've not got many at all, level 3, not had much chance to play it yet 

The mrs has more than me.

A Vaporean spawns in Central Park, 'Murica has gone Pokemon nuts!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

There must be more playing this. At work we have the gas museum opposite side of my work place so go there on my break and lunches  also walk to another stop means that I walk 1 mile just on my lunch.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I read about this while on hols last week. Downloaded it for my son and I think the both of us are kinda hooked. 

Very clever. I don't understand it at all, but it's very clever lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> There must be more playing this. At work we have the gas museum opposite side of my work place so go there on my break and lunches  also walk to another stop means that I walk 1 mile just on my lunch.


I think it's a case of a lot more people playing it but not too many wanting to admit it lol.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I downloaded... but the app is really crashy on my phone or I lose 3G so I've lost patience with it lol


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

AdamC said:


> I think it's a case of a lot more people playing it but not too many wanting to admit it lol.


Indeed I'm not even joking we saw a guy at work fully suited briefcase trolley thing six figure shoes walking near work catching Pokemon lol.

Me and a few lads at work next Friday are doing a Pokemon go night lol. They are all like level 15+ im only level 7


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I just don't want to play this.....I can't end up with something on my phone that will take over my life.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I have noticed a lot of people holding mobile phones whilst driving recently, not putting to their mouth or ear or even talking. When i mentioned it yesterday in the car my son said they are probably looking for pokemon...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Had it on my phone for a bit but deleted it


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

As the original game was my staple and favorite probably of all time, I am playing this with much delight.

For those who are playing, I caught a Mr Mime this morning!

Low level but stoked as he's super rare in the wild!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Got a Magmar from an Egg on friday but found in the wild in the most random of locations. A field I pass on a back road on the way to work


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Got a Magmar from an Egg on friday but found in the wild in the most random of locations. A field I pass on a back road on the way to work


Nice! I got a 1000cp one out of a 10k, that's my only one so far.

trying to get a mad Evieloution at the moment.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Best thing I've done so far is evolving my evee into vapourion just over 1000 cp

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Evee's are very common around my way so got all 3 ranging from 720-1100. Waiting until I have 30 evolves ready before using a lucky egg but already got another 2 Evee evolutions waiting so far.

Assume you guys are aware of the Rainer, Sparky and Pyro name change so they evlove into Vaporean, Jolteon or Flareon?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Evee's are very common around my way so got all 3 ranging from 720-1100. Waiting until I have 30 evolves ready before using a lucky egg but already got another 2 Evee evolutions waiting so far.
> 
> Assume you guys are aware of the Rainer, Sparky and Pyro name change so they evlove into Vaporean, Jolteon or Flareon?


Holy hell, 1100 Eevee! That's in tents! That's even a decent Jolt there.

I do know about it and it's meant to work only the once for each...so hopefully we've all saved ours? I know I haven't


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow I thought I did well at 360cp evee. I did know about the rename just chose not too lol 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Pretty much given up on this, doesn't seem to work properly for me 

When I'm walking, even if I have the phone literally open with the app on and the little bloke is walking around it almost never puts my eggs up. I walk the dog about 2.5-3 km every day and since the games come out I've only supposedly walked about 10km. Anyone else got this issue? Bit annoying as I only go on it when I take the dog out


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

The only problem I had was that some eggs don't hatch.. they just disappear 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

So the generation 2 pokemon were released late last night, is anyone on here still playing it?
I don't fight in Gyms anymore, but if i'm walking anywhere i'll have it open to see whats around, certainly not playing it like I did when it was first released.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My lad loves it, and gets me to play it for him when I'm out. At first I thought it was an awful game, but I can now see why people like it. Just got to make sure the boss doesn't catch me playing it.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Stopped playing it ages ago. Was a bit of a distraction while trying to drive...


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Still play it as much as I did at the start. Hardcore gamer till I die though.

The Gen 2 update is class, really excited about it.


----------

